# Snake dies from silicone poisoning



## Fuscus (Mar 15, 2011)

Ummm, aren't fake fun-bags filled with saline solution? And have been so since Pammy was a 36D.
Snake dies of silicone poisoning after biting model's breasts | Mail Online
Yes I know this clips has been posted before.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought they were real!! 
I doubt it died....


----------



## Leeloofluff (Mar 15, 2011)

It would have had to bite pretty deep. The poor snake... 
Breast implants these days are moving away from silcone, to poly something foam and some other kind of cohesive gel or saline. 
Poor, poor snake, that model was so disgusting in the way she acted with the snake


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2011)

Who knows what type of cheap backyard impants she had although I dont believe the snake died, they are just milking the story (pardon the pun)


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 15, 2011)

Leeloofluff said:


> It would have had to bite pretty deep. The poor snake...
> Breast implants these days are moving away from silcone, to poly something foam and some other kind of cohesive gel or saline.
> Poor, poor snake, that model was so disgusting in the way she acted with the snake


 
i thought she was just plain disghusting lol


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

What you reckon they're just jigglin us about? Putting a wobble on us? Shaking the truth around? Squeezing lies together and putting us up the middle?!?!?!?!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2011)

Somehow I really doubt the snake died from biting "that".


----------



## -Peter (Mar 15, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> What you reckon they're just jigglin us about? Putting a wobble on us? Shaking the truth around? Squeezing lies together and putting us up the middle?!?!?!?!



tugging our tonkas


----------



## najanaja (Mar 15, 2011)

the snake never died...

it was being used for the photo shoot from a local collection in Tel Aviv..

since this video was done the owner recently said he had more then 1000 phone calls from people who wanted to congratulate the snake..

he said his snake was loving its new found ''rockstar'' treatment...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolute crock! On all accounts, the snake would not have gotten deep enough to reach the implants, it would not have been able to get enough substance to do any harm and i doubt that they would be able to have something that toxic as breast implants. Probably just copped a load of cocaine dust off her chest from earlier....


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Absolute crock! On all accounts, the snake would not have gotten deep enough to reach the implants, it would not have been able to get enough substance to do any harm and i doubt that they would be able to have something that toxic as breast implants. Probably just copped a load of cocaine dust off her chest from earlier....


 
hahahahhhahaa 0.o


----------



## shax (Mar 16, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> hahahahhhahaa 0.o


 
Lol the snake was the boyfriend!! maybey


----------



## Parko (Mar 16, 2011)

Funny to think the snake started the day as a normal captive snake in a melamine box living a drab life, but by the end of the day(according to this thread) he became a breast biting coke snorting rockstar with Elvis type celebrity status, ''he's not really dead''. Lol


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 16, 2011)

Man i love red tailed boas..always getting you unaware..HAHAHAH  ..Im guessing the people would have killed it after biting that shemale..not the silicone..


----------

